# Cleaning the dispersion screen on a DTP



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I noticed that the water coming out of the screen was no longer coming out in a nice shower, but more Like a stream from one area. My coffee wasn't tasting so great either. I decided to take off the dispersion screen and give it a clean. I've never seen any instructions from Sage saying that this should be done but I figured I'd give it a go.

The screen came off perfectly easy with a hex bit and it certainly needed some cleaning:










Here's a view afterwards. The difference in the cup is noticeable. Sage machines get some grief for not being user serviceable but this was no problem.


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

I tend to get this alot on my sage DTP. It makes such a massive difference when tou get it cleaned


----------



## colb16 (Feb 22, 2016)

Interesting. I only have mine a couple of weeks but have been thinking this could be an issue. Especially when nothing came out of portafilter on the first couple of occasions!


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Can't hurt to take the screen off and have a look.

I'm unclear on the relationship between the crud behind the screen and the cleaning process you are supposed to do with the tablets and the rubber blind basket thingy. Is that process supposed to clean the gunk from behind the basket?


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

I would have though it is suppose to clean the crap from the screen but it definitely doesnt lol ??


----------



## Edison (Sep 28, 2015)

benjbob said:


> I would have though it is suppose to clean the crap from the screen but it definitely doesnt lol ??


Looks like I have same issue. Descaled but don't have any cleaning tabs left. Sage website impossible to order from it seems address never valid. Never get around to calling them despite that not being a huge challenge!!

Removed screw from screen but the thing won't budge. Stuck firmly to the white seal. Did yours need persuasion to come off to clean?


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Edison said:


> Looks like I have same issue. Descaled but don't have any cleaning tabs left. Sage website impossible to order from it seems address never valid. Never get around to calling them despite that not being a huge challenge!!
> 
> Removed screw from screen but the thing won't budge. Stuck firmly to the white seal. Did yours need persuasion to come off to clean?


Iv managed to get it off by very very gingerly using a blunt knife to wedge at the side of it and pull it off......i hold no responsibility over your shower screen ? i haven't had a problems or damaged anything and iv done it umpteen times


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

And also if you search amazon for cafiza tablets you can get a big box for half the price of the sage ones ??


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Removing and manually cleaning would be preferable to having any of the crud going deeper into the machine.

Performed on a regular basis the screen will be more easily removed AND better tasting coffee. simples:good:


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I figured its no different to any other shower screen, as with my old Gaggia Classic I have removed the screen on my DTP every week to clean and descale once a month.


----------



## Edison (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorted it. Thanks for the confidence to persuade it off. Nice shower from it now. It was just as pictured, blocked only on the left. Machine is level though. Just have to dial in grinder again to match the new flow rate!


----------



## eusty (Dec 6, 2016)

mmm...interesting

Although I have an Oracle rather than a DB, I think they are very similar so I might have a go at mine.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Thanks @jimbocz for prompting me to clean my DTP. Mine looked like this:









I've now given it the once over with the cheaper cleaning tablets available from Amazon. Looking forward to what is likely to be the first properly fresh coffee I've had out of there for weeks! The water flow from the dispersion screen is actually better than it was when I first had the machine!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Wow! Not 100% sure I will replicate it consistently because I think I overdosed, but my first shot since cleaning the machine gave a sweetness which I haven't tasted for quite some time!


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

It's funny that the dispersion screen on a Classic is held on with a Philips screw that is easily mangled and I believe one of the popular upgrades is to replace it with a hex head. Once again, the DTP already has the upgrade done for you.


----------



## craggus2000 (Dec 5, 2016)

A very simple/lame question, but what size hex key is required to remove the dispersion/shower screen on the DTP?

Thanks


----------



## Edison (Sep 28, 2015)

craggus2000 said:


> A very simple/lame question, but what size hex key is required to remove the dispersion/shower screen on the DTP?
> 
> Thanks


I used a 4mm allen key


----------

